

It would cost us $232 a year for an ad-free internet - ub
http://m.fastcompany.com/3034670/fast-feed/it-would-cost-each-user-232-a-year-for-an-ad-free-internet-study-finds

======
lutusp
This analysis misses the point that, if Internet access was subsidized either
by direct fee collection from end users, or by way of public funds,
advertisements would reappear unless they were declared illegal, because it's
a way to make money. And if advertisements _were_ declared illegal, someone
would sue in federal court on free-speech grounds.

Advertising is here to stay, regardless of such arguments, because advertising
is too much like protected speech to be controllable.

